# Photo Editing



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I can do some photo editing for your betta pics. For free! It is a first come first sreved basis. I will take the first 10 people, then maybe take more. I will need a sharp, clear picture please! You can choose any of the following effects:

Cartoon:
Ex.









Pencil Drawing:
-Cross hatching
Ex.









-Outline drawing
Ex.










Charcoal:
Ex.









Oil Painting:
Ex.









Mosaic:
Ex.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't really want any edits done, but I wanted to comment on this because I think Cobalt just found his long lost twin. Cobalt's the betta in my profile picture


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoah! They are like twins! Mine even has that white/clear bit at the end of his tail if you look at him from above. But he has started tailbiting so I am trying to stop that!Where did you get yours? He is a cutie!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

I picked him up from Petco!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Cool! Mine is from Petsmart!

*Sorry everybody, I just realized how big those picture examples are....Oops....*


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Can you do a Mosaic one of Mr. Plum? Thank you!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure! I will get it to you tomorrow if that's okay? I am on my iPod right now and I can't do it from here. I gotta busy afternoon today, totally cleaning and preping a 10g for a betta. I'm excited but dreading the cleaning at the same time! Lol
THE LIST: 
1. ArcticRain
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

That's fine, thank you!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay, here you go ArcticRain! Hope you like it!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahh the example pictures aren't showing up for me, are they showing up for anybody else?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yep ^-^ my pics are not clear so i didn't even bother posting


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm I can't see them either. Maybe try photobucket.com? I'd love one of my new guy if I could see an example


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't see them either. They were showing up earlier, I can see the one you did of Mr. Plum though! Which I love! Thank you so much!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad you like it. I used imageshack to upload that one so that is probably why it's working. I will get some examples up soon. In the meantime, an example of the mosaic effect is what I did for ArcticRain's Mr.Plum. But there is more effects...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I have a pencil drawing of Rarity?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure, but there where 2 different options for pencil drawing; Cross hatching and outline drawing. I went ahead and did both for you to choose from:
Cross hatching:









Outline Drawing:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay guys, sorry about the dissapearing examples. The original pic is my avatar if you are wondering for comparison. Here are some new ones:
( I also do black and white and sepia effects, they are pretty basic so I didn't post an example)

Neon Tint:









Colour Tint (Can be done with any colour):










Outline Drawing:









CrossHatching:









Mosaic:









Cartoon:


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I also have a color tint one? You can choose which color. Thank you!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure! Again, I will have it for you tomorrow morning okay?


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

That's fine. Thank you!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

ArcticRain, I am trying to do your pic, but it won't let me. I'm not sure why. I will try later on.....


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, maybe you could try doing it to the picture I posted on the first page. Maybe something is messed up with the link?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Kay, I will try again today...One sec.......


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! It worked! Okay I did a few different colours so you can choose which one you want! You have such a beautiful fish!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!! There awesome!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Your welcome!


----------

